# My friend needs help



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

My friend is trying to upload a video to facebook from a mobile phone, but the phone she has isn't letting her sending the video out to anyone or upload it to facebook or youtube. she has a straight talk LG phone, and i don't know it's model. what can fix this if possible so she can send videos out. the video she was trying to post is only 28 seconds.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Check the size of the video.


----------

